# Alfie & Lola pics.. 7 months..



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the little furr bombs.. they're 7 months old now..



































More pics....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

And the lovely Lola.......


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

God Bee-are you sure these are Alfie and Lola..they are really growing up and into even more gorgeous teensCredit to whomeever takes these pics too they are great 7 mths still only babies but they think they're all grown up til the toys come out


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes they're going to be big cats, Ragdolls dont stop growing until 3/4 yrs of age! God help me! LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yes they're going to be big cats, Ragdolls dont stop growing until 3/4 yrs of age! God help me! LOL


Much as he'd like to..think your on your own with these 2More of em to snuggle...they are gorgeous Bee


----------



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

they are BEAUTIFUL! and they compliment each other so well too!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

kallisti1987 said:


> they are BEAUTIFUL! and they compliment each other so well too!


LOL yes they both like jumping on my head at 5am together.. they dont compliment each other so well then! LOL


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are stunning!!!!!!!!!

They have the most angelic faces but I bet they are little rascals!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are great, its good to see they get on as well, all that worry in the beginning, and now look at them


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh they do get on well.. always plotting some kind of mischief together!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

You wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh, they are so lovely. The coat of alfie is stunning. I just love longhair cats 
And Lola looks stunning in the profile picture.
Great Cats u have


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

I love your Calie Nat, best ive seen on here 
No offence to anyone elses pussies


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natik said:


> Oh, they are so lovely. The coat of alfie is stunning. I just love longhair cats
> And Lola looks stunning in the profile picture.
> Great Cats u have


yes Alfie's coat has gone really white with silver points  he's getting better looking with age bless him LOL


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Stunning Bee!


----------



## beth1471 (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. My friend just lost her Raggie, aged two years, got out and knocked down. We were all devastated.

Your cats are a credit to you. Hope they are indoor or do they venture outside.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

beth1471 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. My friend just lost her Raggie, aged two years, got out and knocked down. We were all devastated.
> 
> Your cats are a credit to you. Hope they are indoor or do they venture outside.


Strictly indoor! Raggies are just not streetwise at all! Would break my heart if something happened to them.

Sorry your friend lost her cat, I bet she's gutted


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

they certainly are gorgeous Raggies Bee, you're very lucky. have they been shown or are they just pets Bee?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

raggs said:


> they certainly are gorgeous Raggies Bee, you're very lucky. have they been shown or are they just pets Bee?


They're just pets Raggs, cats of leisure LOL


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

They're both adorable... they look like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

They are stunners!

But can I just say Alfie is one handsome fella! 

I love the photos of Lola in the bag !


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, gorgeous cats


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Katie&Ace said:


> They're both adorable... they look like butter wouldn't melt


Dont let them fool you! lol


----------

